# Tony Khan Plans to REOPEN The Forbidden Door!



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's that time of the week ladies and gentlemen: Stupid Quotes by Tony Khan!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489688722329063426*
_


Tony Khan said:



Just in the last several weeks, we've made some big ones and I plan to make some more big signings. Not in the long-term future, I mean in the short-term future. I'll still be active in the free agent market and the forbidden door shall be opening again very soon. I guarantee you we'll be making news out of tonight's show and then we'll have some big news next week too,"

"I have to say, I really love listening to the wrestling fans. I love wrestling myself and I'm a fan. I believe the fans give us the direction and it's up to us to give great shows that the people want to see. I don't want it to be handed down on high. For me, anytime we can sign somebody that's going to make the fans excited and come in here and give the fans big matches that they are excited to watch and bring new fans to AEW, it's a great opportunity for us. I will continue to explore the free agent market and the forbidden door will be opening again soon."

Click to expand...

_*So, let's dissect this. After abruptly closing the Forbidden Door on Impact after not using their talent and getting beaten at his own game by Vince McMahon allowing Mickie James to compete in the Royal Rumble and come to the ring with her Impact title, Tony Khan feels the urgent need to "REOPEN" the Forbidden Door, as if that shit wasn't locked on everyone beside the Goof Brothers.

What reason do we have to be excited about this? The relationship with New Japan never ended, and the relevant ROH wrestlers are already coming in monthly. This is obviously a cry for attention after everything wrong with his one sided 9 month "partnership" with Impact was exposed in less than 1 month by WWE. *


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can he throw Brandi through the Forbidden Door and lose the key please?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

More importantly it's this weeks entertaining shitshow thread. Sorry, FFTG.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

He has 136 TV personalities how many more signings is the bloke going to make? WWE has 82 across both RAW and Smackdown.

Leave the forbidden door shut, focus on the people you already have.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope he means opening the forbidden door for the women's division cuz he really needs more starpower there. The men's division is too stacked at the moment. Too many big players on the sidelines with no chance to go for titles because they don't hot potato or have small reigns.

Prime Miro with redeemer gimmick not on the show (even if he wasn't injured) , Black doing nothing of interest, DB was awol for weeks and now finally doing something with Moxley, Darby barely featured when he is one of the most prominent stars, Adam Cole stuck in low midcard feuds, Starks barely having screen time and his feuds have no steam.

Not to mention a dead af tag division with no hot teams atm. Bucks barely wrestle, PnP seem alergic to the titles, FTR barely featured


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He has 136 TV personalities how many more signings is the bloke going to make? WWE has 82 across both RAW and Smackdown.
> 
> Leave the forbidden door shut, focus on the people you already have.


*Nah Chip, he dropped below a million again, so it's back to BIG DEBUTS to keep his ratings on life support until the 100,0000 "new fans" they briefly acquire stop giving a shit when they see how awful the booking is.*


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

isn't OP that person that said Mickie James on that shitty womans rumble was a better forbidden door move than anithyng Khan did? lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Brodus Clay said:


> isn't OP that person that said Mickie James on that shitty womans rumble was a better forbidden door move than anithyng Khan did? lol


I mean he wasn’t wrong though....

or did you enjoy Gallows and Anderson taking up a ridiculous amount of screen time to act like they were still in high school, despite being in their 40s?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

La Parka said:


> I mean he wasn’t wrong though....
> 
> or did you enjoy Gallows and Anderson taking up a ridiculous amount of screen time to act like they were still in high school, despite being in their 40s?


I enjoyed Suzuki wrestling on AEW sucks hes too old but still I took him over fucking Mickie James.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I actually wanted to know the color of Tony's shit this morning, but I guess this works too. 

But otherwise, if he wants to bring anybody in, fine if they're like Keith Lee level. Otherwise, trim down the roster please, not to WWE levels mind you, but they could easily trim the fat right now with a handful of releases if they wanted.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's that time of the week ladies and gentlemen: Stupid Quotes by Tony Khan!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489688722329063426*
> ...


How exactly was this beating them? The whole event was a total flop and Mickie James was only recently released from WWE. Impact still received very little in return, outside of the belt, which AEW did weekly (along with the tag titles too).


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Would love for it to be Kenta coming in to work a match with Punk at Revolution. 

Could be Josh Alexander after the name drop on Wednesday.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Swerve, Tony goes through the forbidden door and NEVER returns.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Not more rubbish middle aged Japanese guys for mox to go easy on.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

No wonder Vince is laughing, this guy is gonna run out of dad’s money with all these “big signings”.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

That's if Hodor lets them through.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Did y'all forget that there are a bunch of contracts coming up in the next little while? Some people aren't going to be renewed, some new people are going to be brought in. 

What's so dumb about this comment? 

---------------

As for the whole Impact situation, they might have future things planned or they might be done. When Kenny first started, it definitely brought new eyeballs to the show, unfortunately the shows just weren't good enough to maintain that boost in the long run. They did some of their better PPV buyrates in recent years with Omega on the card. Kenny is only one guy, and we don't know what happened with Sammy, but they also got Private Party in for a match and Christian.

Unfortunately, running shows without fans, when AEW had some social distanced fans and the wrestlers at ringside and WWE had the Thunderdome and all the production that comes with being WWE, really made Impact feel flat in comparison. The wrestling was fine, it just felt very small time and forgettable. Dunno what to say 🤷‍♂️. Moose vs Ishii at the NJPW Strong in LA was fucking amazing. 

I've felt a lot of NJPW hard to watch with the quiet fans but with them and Stardom at least their main event scene is so good, you can still really get sucked into a match. 

Tony Khan and his talent have had working relationships with AAA, ROH, Impact, GCW, NJPW, and TJPW.. that's pretty impressive as compared to a one off Mickie James rumble return. Good on WWE though for not booking her to look like shit in the Rumble, but her being Impact womens champ in the Rumble isn't going to draw serious attention, it doesn't hurt but it isn't getting them more buys or viewers.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's that time of the week ladies and gentlemen: Stupid Quotes by Tony Khan!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489688722329063426
> ...


Legit Lioness, every minute of every day, sat on WF, thinking about Tony Khan:


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

🥱


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> How exactly was this beating them? The whole event was a total flop and Mickie James was only recently released from WWE. Impact still received very little in return, outside of the belt, which AEW did weekly (along with the tag titles too).


* Do you plan on rage quitting and resorting to ad-hominem when your argument gets destroyed again? Let me know before I waste time giving you a serious answer.*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's that time of the week ladies and gentlemen: Stupid Quotes by Tony Khan!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489688722329063426
> ...


So stupid and baiting, AEW had Impact titles being defended at Dynamite but Mickie James jobbing 3 minutes on the rumble is bigger than that?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's that time of the week ladies and gentlemen: Stupid Quotes by Tony Khan!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489688722329063426*
> ...


Props for calling Khan out for on his bs. The guy's ego just can't allow another company to have a shred of publicity without somehow making it about AEW.

When I think about it, from my perspective AEW has done more harm to Impact than the WWE has ever done and AEW has only been around for a few years.

Khan comes in, trashes Impact on their own TV and randomly becomes a heel for no reason and the son of a bitch escapes without anyone ever getting payback on him. His champion dominated the Impact roster and doesn't even lose the title to a Impact Star. 

All Impact got was a bump in the ratings and a few appearances by nobody's like Private Part and washed up Matt Hardy.

Then Phony Khan and AEW has the nerve to make a public announcement that the forbidden door is closed with Impact only to re-open it when Khan's panties got caught up in a bunch over the Mickie Rumble appearance. What an absolute clown. At least the WWE for the most part minded their own business when it came to TNA and other companies. They wouldn't interfere most of the time unless it involved something that would negatively effect them. Let Impact have their moment for fuck's sake and worry about forbidden door later.

Khan's more about the spotlight than business. Focus on your damn booking and leave the forbidden door stuff to companies that can actually book a show. The last thing AEW need is for Khan to start bringing in guys from other companies just because.

Impact's small dealings with NJPW and WWE have already been proven overall more beneficial and even than the crap Impact allowed AEW to get away with.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

AEW might not want the intimidating *Miro* to go limping around on television while he continues rehabbing a hamstring injury. The Redeemer was a revelation after a slow start out of the blocks. The feud he had teaming with Kip against Best Friends had some high points. The Wedding and Arcade Anarchy didn’t replace months of awkward feuding. Oh well, Miro just needs to rehab that hammy and get into ring shape. When he returns to AEW rings Adam Page and Sammy Guevara should enjoy the time that they still have with their belts. Miro is coming for them.

TK isn’t holding anyone back. Here is a quic lol look at 99% of the people signed from WWE releases from the pandemic and later.

*Andrade* - angle with Sting &. Darby, also just acquired HFO. This will lead to the debut of Jeff Hardy. Andrade eventually wrestles Darby and maybe even Sting.

*Matt Hardy* - imminent reunion with Jeff, Matt will get less chances totalk as a babyface which I believe everyone agrees that is a definite positive.

*Adam Cole* - teams with ReDraon and teams with the Bucks as the SuperCliq. Feuded with fan favourite Orange Cassidy and is now next in line for title shot at Hangman. Cole maybe could even win the belt.

*Tony Nese* - you guys don’t care about Tony Nese. Any mention of his name is meant as a pejorative without typing another word. It looked like there were plans to send in Hook but that hasn’t been followed up on in any way. If Tony Nese did suddenly become important he would just get dismissed outright…”He might be really over but he is still just Tony Nese. Flash in the pan, one hit wonder.” That is a best case scenario should Nese actually become relevant.”

*Tay Conti*, *Serena Deebb* and *Mick Comoroto* are in better spots now than in NXT or the PC. Deeb was essentially retired to be a trainer. She is easily the most skilled heel in the ring on the ladies side of the roster.

*FTR* are usually dominant. They have one lacklustre tittle run. They could be booked more consistently. Anything is better than what WWE wanted to do. Hint: Break Them Up.

*2point0* are living the dream right now.

*Ruby Soho* - it has been decried that she sucks. She had a good debut. TBS Title finale was a high profile bad performance. She had her worst night when her harshest critics put the most pressure on her. That match will haunt her career and how she is perceived going forward. She seems to get opportunities on TV despite a few rough nights in the ring in recent months.

*Mercedes Martinez* is feuding with Thunder Rosa. She could be wrestling more.

*Christian* was Impact Champion…AGAIN! He beat Kenny and almost nobody beats Kennny. Now he is helping Jungle Boy. JB sounds so much better in his promos. That alone means the money was well spent.

*Bryan Danielson* is a rock star in AEW.

*CM Punk* is a super rock star in AEW.
*Malachi Black* was one of the most fascinating and mysterious signings to date in AEW. Brody King finally debuted and the House of Black is here! Cody did a Cody and confused things for a period. Without Cody things should be a bit more direct and straight forward.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Meanwhile AEW originals slowly slip further and further down the card


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Wasn't Mickie only in the Rumble because her contract with Impact allowed her to work wherever she wanted? So it hardly WWE opening the Door, they just needed body's to fill the numbers required and Mickie got a pay day. End of. Nothing more will come from it, no Moose, no cross brand matches. Least AEW gave Impact Omega and Private Party for awhile, plus Cristian Cage putting over Josh Alexander


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Did y'all forget that there are a bunch of contracts coming up in the next little while? Some people aren't going to be renewed, some new people are going to be brought in.
> 
> What's so dumb about this comment?
> 
> ...


*The problem is the forbidden door was one sided. AEW wrestlers got to go wherever they wanted, but Impact wrestlers never got to step foot on AEW programming. That's counterproductive. They didn't promote a single TNA title match that Kenny had on AEW programming, except the one with another AEW contracted wrestler in Christian.

WWE acknowledged Impact by name on all of their platforms, acknowledged Mickie James as the Impact Knockout's Champion on all of their platforms, and allowed her to appear on their pay-per-view with her title that was watched by millions of people on Peacock, the WWE network, and social media. During the women's Royal Rumble, she was the only person featured on WWE's Twitter to get more likes than Sasha Banks' Sailor Moon entrance that trended worldwide for three straight days. 

If you think Kenny Omega making sporadic appearances on Impact and never mentioning his interactions there on Dynamite was more IMPACTFUL for their program than what WWE did with Mickie, then you are being completely disingenuous. The visibility of the Royal Rumble alone trumps everything Tony Khan did with this forbidden door.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> *Adam Cole* - teams with ReDraon and teams with the Bucks as the SuperCliq. Feuded with fan favourite Orange Cassidy and is now next in line for title shot at Hangman. Cole maybe could even win the belt.


Imagine actually believing that not only feuding with the janitor but losing to the janitor gets you anywhere close to a title shot with the world champ, let alone actually winning the title. Cole is about 50 levels down from where he was in NXT. What an embarrassing run so far.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The problem is the forbidden door was one sided. AEW wrestlers got to go wherever they wanted, but Impact wrestlers never got to step foot on AEW programming. That's counterproductive. They didn't promote a single TNA title match that Kenny had on AEW programming, except the one with another AEW contracted wrestler in Christian.
> 
> WWE acknowledged Impact by name on all of their platforms, acknowledged Mickie James as the Impact Knockout's Champion on all of their platforms, and allowed her to appear on their pay-per-view with her title that was watched by millions of people on Peacock, the WWE network, and social media. During the women's Royal Rumble, she was the only person featured on WWE's Twitter to get more likes than Sasha Banks' Sailor Moon entrance that trended worldwide for three straight days.
> 
> If you think Kenny Omega making sporadic appearances on Impact and never mentioning his interactions there on Dynamite was more IMPACTFUL for their program than what WWE did with Mickie, then you are being completely disingenuous. The visibility of the Royal Rumble alone trumps everything Tony Khan did with this forbidden door.*


Well, we did have to live through what seemed like ten years of Good Brothers segments.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Forbidden Door is basically NJPW really. I can see that opening up as COVD restrictions start to fall.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

reyfan said:


> Meanwhile AEW originals slowly slip further and further down the card


Sammy is TNT champion, Adam Paige is AEW Champion and Jurassic express is tag champions. So how do you come to this conclusion? Which originals are slipping down? The ones like Sonny Kiss? Marko? Joey Janela? All the ones that got mocked as not proper wrestlers?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, we did have to live through what seemed like ten years of Good Brothers segments.


*Goof Brothers were mentioned on page 1.*


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

reyfan said:


> Meanwhile AEW originals slowly slip further and further down the card


Who do you want pushed more from the pre-pandemic roster?


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The problem is the forbidden door was one sided. AEW wrestlers got to go wherever they wanted, but Impact wrestlers never got to step foot on AEW programming. That's counterproductive. They didn't promote a single TNA title match that Kenny had on AEW programming, except the one with another AEW contracted wrestler in Christian.
> 
> WWE acknowledged Impact by name on all of their platforms, acknowledged Mickie James as the Impact Knockout's Champion on all of their platforms, and allowed her to appear on their pay-per-view with her title that was watched by millions of people on Peacock, the WWE network, and social media. During the women's Royal Rumble, she was the only person featured on WWE's Twitter to get more likes than Sasha Banks' Sailor Moon entrance that trended worldwide for three straight days.
> 
> If you think Kenny Omega making sporadic appearances on Impact and never mentioning his interactions there on Dynamite was more IMPACTFUL for their program than what WWE did with Mickie, then you are being completely disingenuous. The visibility of the Royal Rumble alone trumps everything Tony Khan did with this forbidden door.*


The Good Brothers where on Dynamite a lot around the main even scene and where acknowledged as Impact Wrestling Champions if I'm not mistaken. Sure they mentioned Kenny being on a ppv of Impact's too but wouldn't like to swear on that. 

WWE called Mickie James "Impact Women champion" not the correct "Impact Knockout Champion." Small detail but still wrong. Also didn't she last a few minutes before being dumped out? Hardly made her look strong or give the impression she was worth looking up to anyone who didn't already know her. 

Tbf I don't think Omega appearing on Impact helped that much, nor do i think this with Mickie has. Both sides are making it out to be bigger deal then it was. She had no exclusive contract so isn't the start of a WWE working with others, they needed a body and she toke the cash over her principles (fair enough, pride doesn't pay the bills). Both sides won. Impact might get a short term Omega like boost but it won't last.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

WWE has done more for Impact by including Micky James in the Rumble than AEW did. The amount of press coverage they got far exceeds anything AEW and they made Omega and Christian champion and ended up making Impact look worse.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

*"Brandi welcomes anyone into her Greek border. Her forbidden door is the exit door because she just never leaves!"*


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If you want to watch how 'the forbidden door' can work look at Impact now. They're putting on the best weekly television out of all the promotions. They have the ROH Invasion running whilst there's appearances from Bullet Club and it's not taking anything away from guys like Moose, Alexander and Cardona who have there own stuff going on.

Brandi Rhodes name dropping Josh Alexander scares me a little as he has a good story arc going that should end in him being World Champion at the next BFG. The only thing that could derail this is Tony Khan deciding he wants a new toy that somebody else has when there's plenty of new toys on the shelf. He will then get bored of that new toy quickly just like he did with the Ethan Page toy.

The more Impact can distance themselves from AEW the better. Impact gained very little from the partnership last year and they've just got there company back on track. The last thing they need is TK interfering.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Unless it's the really big names from New Japan (ie Okada, Tanahashi, Osprey, White, etc) I don't really care at this point. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MrFlash said:


> The Good Brothers where on Dynamite a lot around the main even scene and where acknowledged as Impact Wrestling Champions if I'm not mistaken. Sure they mentioned Kenny being on a ppv of Impact's too but wouldn't like to swear on that.
> 
> WWE called Mickie James "Impact Women champion" not the correct "Impact Knockout Champion." Small detail but still wrong. Also didn't she last a few minutes before being dumped out? Hardly made her look strong or give the impression she was worth looking up to anyone who didn't already know her.
> 
> Tbf I don't think Omega appearing on Impact helped that much, nor do i think this with Mickie has. Both sides are making it out to be bigger deal then it was. She had no exclusive contract so isn't the start of a WWE working with others, they needed a body and she toke the cash over her principles (fair enough, pride doesn't pay the bills). Both sides won. Impact might get a short term Omega like boost but it won't last.


*The whole women's Rumble was booked like shit, but relative to everyone else, Mickie looked pretty decent, and they even featured callbacks to her old rivalries with Lita and Michelle McCool. The Goof Brothers were mentioned on page 1. Their appearances served no purpose besides to give Kenny Omega some lackey's and feed Bullet Club fans some crumbs. I can tell you with certainty that Kenny's Impact title defenses against Impact talent were not promoted on Dynamite.
*


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The whole women's Rumble was booked like shit, but relative to everyone else, Mickie looked pretty decent, and they even featured callbacks to her old rivalries with Lita and Michelle McCool. The Goof Brothers were mentioned on page 1. Their appearances served no purpose besides to give Kenny Omega some lackey's and feed Bullet Club fans some crumbs. I can tell you with certainty that Kenny's Impact title defenses against Impact talent were not promoted on Dynamite.*


The Good Brothers may have acted goofy as they do, but they where never booked weak like Mickie was. Hell if they made her one of the last 4 it could have at least benefited both feds as Impact have their champion look good and WWE get a better Rumble finish with a big cross match as bait. But your right, the rumble was booked shite. Kenny defences weren't your right there, I wonder if that was down to the TNT network not wanting them promoting another station or Khan being a dick. Could have been both, we don't know.

If you are gone criticise the way Tony used the forbidden door your missing the easy point of the way they did the ads on Impact, where they (both Tonys)built up Dynamite episodes while pointlessly needling Impact. It made them seem like assholes and Heels with no pay off. Hopefully with Don Callis gone from Impact, if they do work together again, Impact stand up against bs like that happening.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Good Brothers hurt AEW - they are so friggin try-hard cringe.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

TK doin it for the fans as usual


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Anything he does will be better than the dumpster fire that was the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The problem is the forbidden door was one sided. AEW wrestlers got to go wherever they wanted, but Impact wrestlers never got to step foot on AEW programming. That's counterproductive. They didn't promote a single TNA title match that Kenny had on AEW programming, except the one with another AEW contracted wrestler in Christian.
> 
> WWE acknowledged Impact by name on all of their platforms, acknowledged Mickie James as the Impact Knockout's Champion on all of their platforms, and allowed her to appear on their pay-per-view with her title that was watched by millions of people on Peacock, the WWE network, and social media. During the women's Royal Rumble, she was the only person featured on WWE's Twitter to get more likes than Sasha Banks' Sailor Moon entrance that trended worldwide for three straight days.
> 
> If you think Kenny Omega making sporadic appearances on Impact and never mentioning his interactions there on Dynamite was more IMPACTFUL for their program than what WWE did with Mickie, then you are being completely disingenuous. The visibility of the Royal Rumble alone trumps everything Tony Khan did with this forbidden door.*


Regardless if the GBs were mentioned on page one or not, they appeared in AEW which makes your point about Impact wrestlers not stepping foot in AEW wrong. You can't spin that, they factually set foot in AEW and wrestled. 

AEW acknowledged Impact by name on all of their platforms, acknowledged the Good Brothers as Impact World Tag Team Champions on all of their platforms and allow them to appear on TV show with their titles and even defend their titles on AEW TV. They also allowed the Impact world title to not just appear on AEW TV and be defended on it, but also be the first match ever in their second TV shows history. 

So 2 different Impact titles appeared on AEW TV and were defended. 

AEW doesn't have to promote Kenny wrestling a match on TV for another company on another network especially given that it does not involve the AEW title and none of it counts towards AEW W/L records. It isn't their job to try and help Impact get better ratings. If Impact wanted that out of the relationship, they should have attempted to negotiate that.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Never fails. When ratings take a dip like this week. Tony always says some dumb shit like this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MrFlash said:


> The Good Brothers may have acted goofy as they do, but they where never booked weak like Mickie was. Hell if they made her one of the last 4 it could have at least benefited both feds as Impact have their champion look good and WWE get a better Rumble finish with a big cross match as bait.


*Again, Mickie wasn't booked weak. She lasted for a decent time and got meaningful eliminations.*



> But your right, the rumble was booked shite. Kenny defences weren't your right there, I wonder if that was down to the TNT network not wanting them promoting another station or Khan being a dick. Could have been both, we don't know.


*Khan snitched on himself last year when he said he has to pay for ad space on Impact and they aren't paying him to promote on Dynamite, so he won't feature them for free.*



> If you are gone criticise the way Tony used the forbidden door your missing the easy point of the way they did the ads on Impact, where they (both Tonys)built up Dynamite episodes while pointlessly needling Impact. It made them seem like assholes and Heels with no pay off. Hopefully with Don Callis gone from Impact, if they do work together again, Impact stand up against bs like that happening.


*Case in point. Tony paid them to bury their own product on their own show.*


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Tony Khan is an idiot for creating the term forbidden door. It’s incredibly stupid. His belief is that major promotions don’t do business with on another, but WWE has always done business with other promotions.

They’ve had numerous working relationships between WWF and NJPW. The Wrestling Summits between AJPW and NJPW in the early 90s. Working with Memphis and ECW. Working with AAA in Rumble 97. To featuring the NWA and UFC titles during the height of the Attitude Era through Dan Severn. There’s so many more collaborations. WWE prefers to focus on themselves as they care about their bottom line only. Vince has a lot of power and at one point could’ve took down UFC, but Vince actually likes Dana. If WWE really wanted to, they can easily work with all these other promotions and start a mega invasion war angle while leaving AEW on the dark. That would be an epic troll move.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@The Legit Lioness what would you have preferred he said? Cause it seems you're constantly angry at Tony. Almost like you are surprised he is like Vince McMahon a carny piece of shit.

The only difference between the two is their sides on the political spectrum. That and Vince kept Brian kendrick

Also guarantee we won't see Roman on impact. So wwe are no better


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Moving away from the tribal fights for a second. NJPW has a show in Chicago in April, so some of that talent could show up.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Legit Lioness what would you have preferred he said? Cause it seems you're constantly angry at Tony. Almost like you are surprised he is like Vince McMahon a carny piece of shit.
> 
> The only difference between the two is their sides on the political spectrum. That and Vince kept Brian kendrick


Also acting like Impact benefitted for either partnership is ridiculous.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Again, Mickie wasn't booked weak. She lasted for a decent time and got meaningful eliminations.*


Eliminations? No. Elimination. As in one, she got one. And it was another legend.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Wasn’t it already said in this thread that AEW on Impact brought them bigger buyrates? That is tangible. It isn’t guessing for the future or LOLing @ TonyKhan because he doesn’t push talent fans can name even though they don’t watch or support AEW.

We won’t know how that one appearance will help Impact somewhere down the line. Of course Mickie doing the RR is a good idea. It could help…maybe. It was Mickie’s opportunity. If anything she might get some onlyfans subscribers if she does that. She could sell some more albums and 8x10s. In 2022 if someone only discovers pro wrestling promotions by watching WWE they must be very young or very new to the internet. I. wouldn’t count on WWE’s influence reaching many new fans. 

Mickie is smart for doing the RR. Impact are not if they sunk any kind of advertising into Mickie’s appearance at the RR.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Moving away from the tribal fights for a second. NJPW has a show in Chicago in April, so some of that talent could show up.


Yep crossed my mind but I don't think that is what he meant here. That may happen again at that time but I get the impression this is coming before or right after the PPV. 

Josh Alexander was referenced this past week on Dynamite. Something involving Page or Sky or a tag against MOTY? 

Alternatively if they aren't going the route of Punk/MJF 2 at the PPV could Kenta work here? Has already shown up once and has been sidelined in NJPW for the past few weeks with an injury. Perhaps he slides in for a one off before returning to Japan to slide back into the mix for them. 

If Briscoe are simply looking to work on a PPA with AEW and not sign an actual deal, this could be them finally showing up as well. Could work with building towards a match with FTR at the PPV and a rematch weeks later when ROH starts back up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Legit Lioness what would you have preferred he said? Cause it seems you're constantly angry at Tony. Almost like you are surprised he is like Vince McMahon a carny piece of shit.
> 
> The only difference between the two is their sides on the political spectrum. That and Vince kept Brian kendrick
> 
> Also guarantee we won't see Roman on impact. So wwe are no better


*I would rather he stop bullshitting. I don't want Roman on Impact, but do I want to see Deonna vs Sasha? Sure. Melina vs Sasha? Absolutely. That's more productive than Tony Khan LYING about a working partnership just to slap accolades on his guy. *


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I would rather he stop bullshitting. I don't want Roman on Impact, but do I want to see Deonna vs Sasha? Sure. Melina vs Sasha? Absolutely. That's more productive than Tony Khan LYING about a working partnership just to slap accolades on his guy. *


LOL that shit not gonna happen, they just got Mickie because of the nostalgia theme like other divas, she just happened to be a impact champion by coincidence.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Reopen? Who closed the door? Who could he possibly do business that would excite us all?


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

After dynamite I want to open Brandys forbidden door. Mhm that girls is tasty


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Legit Lioness what would you have preferred he said? Cause it seems you're constantly angry at Tony. Almost like you are surprised he is like Vince McMahon a carny piece of shit.
> 
> The only difference between the two is their sides on the political spectrum. That and Vince kept Brian kendrick
> 
> Also guarantee we won't see Roman on impact. So wwe are no better


I think Boss has been salty with Tony ever since the time he claimed The Bunny beat Roman Reigns head to head in the ratings


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Bringing in Kyle O’Reilly and Danhausen was just awesome and heightened my love for AEW even more. Next, I hope Tony can lure the Briscoes, then work with NJPW on something big.
Keith Lee, Killer Cross/Scarlett, Jonathan Gresham would be great, but not “must” signs.

Not really a fan of Athena, Strowman or Windham. 

I think AEW missed out by not signing Elayna Black and Rok-C.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

FabioLight said:


> Prime *Miro* with redeemer gimmick not on the show (even if he wasn't injured) , *Black* doing nothing of interest, DB was awol for weeks and now finally doing something with Moxley, *Darby* barely featured when he is one of the most prominent stars, *Adam Cole* stuck in low midcard feuds, *Starks* barely having screen time and his feuds have no steam.
> 
> Not to mention a dead af tag division with no hot teams atm. *Bucks* barely wrestle, *PnP* seem alergic to the titles, *FTR* barely featured


Wait, wait, wait.

Let's take a step back for a second.

Think about all those names you just listed as feeling like stars that you are excited to see more of:

Miro
Black
Cole
Darby Allin
Starks
Bucks
Santana/Ortiz
FTR

In AEW's system, these guys all feel important and people are excited to see them.

...but would you feel the same way if you saw them every week like with WWE's approach?

Gotta give AEW's formula credit here.

You're basically just saying "the problem is AEW has too many stars that I can't wait to see more of" ...so shouldn't you be supportive of AEW's general approach to promoting talent? Would you rather endless rematches with 50/50 booking between the same wrestlers every week? Cos it's one or the other.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I would rather he stop bullshitting. I don't want Roman on Impact, but do I want to see Deonna vs Sasha? Sure. Melina vs Sasha? Absolutely. That's more productive than Tony Khan LYING about a working partnership just to slap accolades on his guy. *


Never going to happen dude.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

AEW had promos dedicated to burying the Impact product, had Omega steal the Impact championship, beat everyone on Impact while never allowing anyone to appear on AEW only to lose it to another AEW guy and before Christian had to lose the title, they did a worked injury.

Yes, Mickie James being made a big deal for her entrance and being competitive was better than anything AEW did. But that doesn't mean WWE was some incredible generous company. It just means that when the bar is not treating Impact like trash, anything will be better.

I mean, you just have to look at the fact. Impact has worked with NJPW, AAA and NWA but AEW is the only one with who fans were angry. You just have to look at how he treated NWA EmPowerrr to see the ego of Tony Khan and how he expects everyone to bow at his feets.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Never going to happen dude.


*What? Interpromotional matches between WWE and Impact, or Tony Khan not bullshitting?*


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

They really need to stop with this forbidden door crap and focus on their own talent


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489816735943475200


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gimme Jay White. If he's not going back to Japan, it's time.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Ospreay or Jay White seem to be the most feasible. No sense bringing in Okada or Ibushi until Kenny comes back.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *What? Interpromotional matches between WWE and Impact, or Tony Khan not bullshitting?*


Both. Tony's a carny piece of shit but he learned it from Vince. You honestly believe Vince will let Sasha lose to indy talent?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

If you read the rest of Khan's tweets, he is definitely referring to Jeff Hardy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489819394205270018

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489822465379426304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489828043854131204


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Well, that pretty much eliminates any top guy from NJPW.

It’s probably Keith Lee, and he’ll beat Kassidy to qualify for the Face of the Revolution Ladder Match.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> If you read the rest of Khan's tweets, he is definitely referring to Jeff Hardy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489819394205270018
> ...


Nah, Jeff won't debut in a singles match period and he's surely still in a non-compete, not worth getting sued by WWE.

Keith Lee sounds the most likely, considering it a forbidden door signing is absurd though - dude is not signed anywhere.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

elo said:


> Nah, Jeff won't debut in a singles match period and he's surely still in a non-compete, not worth getting sued by WWE.
> 
> Keith Lee sounds the most likely, considering it a forbidden door signing is absurd though - dude is not signed anywhere.


Keith Lee is the next closest possibly, but this definitely looks like Jeff.

The line about "a company that is open for business" is a pretty big indicator. Also it fits right in story line for Jeff to face Matt's protege and qualify for a ladder match.

Jeff also being mad about the WWE releasing him without giving him his drug test results. "Opening the forbidden door, signings a contract and slamming it shut." That is Jeff closing the book on his WWE deal.

For more proof, here is Matt...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489830178234810369


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Keith Lee is the next closest possibly, but this definitely looks like Jeff.
> 
> The line about "a company that is open for business" is a pretty big indicator. Also it fits right in story line for Jeff to face Matt's protege and qualify for a ladder match.
> 
> ...


Except, as Elo Said, there’s that 90-day no-compete clause.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Tony Khan wants to sign everyone.

And i mean everyone.

Doesn't matter if your shows are full and roster bloated, he's gonna sign some more coz dude got the money yo. As some have stated.. he should focus on his current roster. And i agree, we dont need more signings but he'll be signing more. You get a job and you get a job and everybody gets a job.... airtime is another story but atleast you're employed in these hard times.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

RiverFenix said:


> Good Brothers hurt AEW - they are so friggin try-hard cringe.


It looked like the only thing they were trying to be was the modern day version of Mercury & Noble.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's that time of the week ladies and gentlemen: Stupid Quotes by Tony Khan!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489688722329063426
> ...


oh brother….

the ’forbidden door’ is re-opening cause Mox is back.

it will open more when Kenny is back

its always centred around the two of them as everybody wants to work with them

no shocks there

‘come all, come all, see how Legit takes offence to a TK comment where there possibly couldn’t have been any offence. Watch him contort every little word so that he can find some imaginary badness that only exists in his head. Its a wonder to behold!‘


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

How can he reference the ridiculous “forbidden door” when the person is a free agent. Tony Khan is a fucking idiot


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> * Do you plan on rage quitting and resorting to ad-hominem when your argument gets destroyed again? Let me know before I waste time giving you a serious answer.*


That escalated quickly...

I also find it funny that you mention ad hominem in this post too. Just a tad ironic, don't you think?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Tony Khan's seen Jay White and The Bullet Club show up in Impact weekly and thrown his toys out his pram.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489822465379426304



Wtf      .

"After a good showing"... He loses every time! 

Booker Of The Year .


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Khan was beaten at his own game by Vince because he let Mickie James show up on his show with an Impact belt, due to a lack of credible women on their roster?

Didnt Khan have the Impact tag titles and world titles showcased on his shows?!

Or did I dream all of that?

Vince and the WWE don't give a shit about Impact or any other wrestling promotion. Atleast Khan comes across as someone who actually does care about the wrestling world.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

I wish he'd stop calling it 'the forbidden door'.

Such a lame, immature name.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Erik. said:


> Khan was beaten at his own game by Vince because he let Mickie James show up on his show with an Impact belt, due to a lack of credible women on their roster?
> 
> Didnt Khan have the Impact tag titles and world titles showcased on his shows?!
> 
> ...


You are right, he can't about the wrestling world by taking the indy talent away and causing them to be bankrupt like ROH.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Upstart474 said:


> You are right, he can't about the wrestling world by taking the indy talent away and causing them to be bankrupt like ROH.


I must have dreamt about Vince buying all that ROH talent too.

Damn Tony Khan.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

More gems from Tony "Con" last night as he embarrassed himself on Twitter! First he bragged about having someone walk through the Forbidden Door and the person being abme to shut the door behind them....then later sends out another tweet slipping in that its a free agent signing! 

This guy is a mess!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's probably going to be Keith Lee to warrant a pre-announcement. You don't do that for someone like Biff Busick. Maybe someone like Bandido would get an announcement since he could be pushed as a guy who was in the All In main event.

Whoever it is will also have a fairly easy opponent.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Unless it's an active top level WWE star then nobody will give an utter fuck. Nobody from NJPW will generate a single ounce of buzz that a Randy Orton or Brock Lesnar would do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Both. Tony's a carny piece of shit but he learned it from Vince. You honestly believe Vince will let Sasha lose to indy talent?


*Sasha hasn't lost a singles match since Mania 37. It's not about wins and losses, but allowing the match to happen. I don't think Melina cares about taking an L here either, because she fell off the apron early at the Rumble and still appreciated the 10 seconds she was in the ring with Sasha.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Sasha hasn't lost a singles match since Mania 37. It's not about wins and losses, but allowing the match to happen. I don't think Melina cares about taking an L here either, because she fell off the apron early at the Rumble and still appreciated the 10 seconds she was in the ring with Sasha.*


Melinas old. I've no desire to see Vince big league Deanna in favour of Sasha. I saw the invasion in 2001. I saw the way Vince treated wcw talent.

Trust me bro you think what Tony did to impact was bad, imagine what Vince McMahon would do


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

At this point Forbidden Door is just another stupid buzz word for smarks.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

cai1981 said:


> More gems from Tony "Con" last night as he embarrassed himself on Twitter! First he bragged about having someone walk through the Forbidden Door and the person being abme to shut the door behind them....then later sends out another tweet slipping in that its a free agent signing!
> 
> This guy is a mess!!
> 
> ...


I'm adamant he only tweets after taking a shit load of cocaine most of the time. What an absolute mess.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Killer Kross seems to be wrestling for MLW again, so he's out. I think Swerve has time left on his NTC. Isiah would make sense as an opponent for debuting Keith Lee as he can bump around like mad for him.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just here to say Tony Khan is awesome 😎


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

cai1981 said:


> More gems from Tony "Con" last night as he embarrassed himself on Twitter! First he bragged about having someone walk through the Forbidden Door and the person being abme to shut the door behind them....then later sends out another tweet slipping in that its a free agent signing!
> 
> This guy is a mess!!
> 
> ...


*If you needed more hard evidence that this was nothing but a desperation move after dropping below a million again, here it is. We're at the point where Tony Khan is actually spoiling the debuts now instead of us just assuming they're happening.*


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Tony's tweets make it seem like it's someone who people think IS under a no-compete, but really isn't.

I would say Samoa Joe.

I would have said Jeff Hardy, only because they fired him thinking he was on drugs, without waiting for the drug test results that proved he was clean, which is not a good look for a publicly traded company


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> Tony's tweets make it seem like it's someone who people think IS under a no-compete, but really isn't.
> 
> I would say Samoa Joe.
> 
> I would have said Jeff Hardy, only because they fired him thinking he was on drugs, without waiting for the drug test results that proved he was clean, which is not a good look for a publicly traded company


*Yeah, he shouldn't have to be under the 90 day non-compete because they fucked up. If they try to sue him, he's going to win the case and receive damages for what they did to his reputation. *


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I hope it´s Jeff Hardy. He wins. Private Party are p*ssed that Matt Hardy screwed them again and we get a little interim feud between Private Party and the Hardy Boyz before they move onto bigger matches against the Young Bucks and Jurassic Express.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, wait...he is now saying that the person walking through the "Forbidden Door" is a FREE AGENT? What a hilariously incoherent statement that is. If they are a free agent, they can do anything they want, hence nothing is forbidden. Is he being dumb on purpose here?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Wait, wait...he is now saying that the person walking through the "Forbidden Door" is a FREE AGENT? What a hilariously incoherent statement that is. If they are a free agent, they can do anything they want, hence nothing is forbidden. Is he being dumb on purpose here?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Wait, wait...he is now saying that the person walking through the "Forbidden Door" is a FREE AGENT? What a hilariously incoherent statement that is. If they are a free agent, they can do anything they want, hence nothing is forbidden. Is he being dumb on purpose here?


*And the part about closing the Forbidden door that he's bragging about reopening. Hopefully Travis gives him some extra cocaine in this week's thumbnail.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *And the part about closing the Forbidden door that he's bragging about reopening. Hopefully Travis gives him some extra cocaine in this week's thumbnail.*


It is just incoherently dumb. It makes zero sense. A lot of times I disagree with him, but this line of thinking is just incomprehensible to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> It is just incoherently dumb. It makes zero sense. A lot of times I disagree with him, but this line of thinking is just incomprehensible to me.


*I'm just "reaching" though. 🙄*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

ElTerrible said:


> I hope it´s Jeff Hardy. He wins. Private Party are p*ssed that Matt Hardy screwed them again and we get a little interim feud between Private Party and the Hardy Boyz before they move onto bigger matches against the Young Bucks and Jurassic Express.


Given the opponent and the current story, Jeff makes the most sense as the surprise or so it seems. 

And they can paint the match with little details like Matt openly rooting for Jeff to win despite his representation of Zay, then checking on Jeff first and not Zay after the match, maybe even preventing Quen or someone within the AHFO from interfering or causing a distraction. And Andrade coming out mid match to argue with Matt about the side he is taking. Little details to further tension with PP setting them up to vote Matt out of AHFO and side with Andrade.


----------



## kchucky (Jan 30, 2017)

I prefer no new signings after ppv


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Forbidden Door shouldn't be referenced to a free agent signing, back move from Tony. 

As it seems its a free agent and will be in a qualifying match for a ladder match, Jeff Hardy would be the ideal pick as it hints at Jeff vs HFO, which will eventually lead to Matt getting kicked out by Andrade and Hardy Boyz teaming to take down Andrade and HFO group. Plus warm up tag match vs Private Party and Butcher & Blade for Hardy before they face Bucks, PnP, Revival etc.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't know why you guys want Jeff Hardy so badly. Bloke is old and last time I saw him he couldn't move very well.

Apart from a cool debut there isn't much to do with the bloke.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> Wait, wait, wait.
> 
> Let's take a step back for a second.
> 
> ...


No the problem is that they have too many stars and they don't know how to showcase them. I never said I would rather watch rematches with 50/50 I'm just pointing out that the roster is already bloated and adding more people won't help solve their issue. Regardless of what I want they need more airtime otherwise they won't matter.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

FabioLight said:


> No the problem is that they have too many stars and they don't know how to showcase them. I never said I would rather watch rematches with 50/50 I'm just pointing out that the roster is already bloated and adding more people won't help solve their issue. Regardless of what I want they need more airtime otherwise they won't matter.


My point is you wouldn't feel like these guys are important if you saw them every week.

I think they'd feel like Dolph Ziggler or Cesaro... at best.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't know why you guys want Jeff Hardy so badly. Bloke is old and last time I saw him he couldn't move very well.
> 
> Apart from a cool debut there isn't much to do with the bloke.


He gets my tits hard. What else is there to say?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490344833168334849
It is Jeff Hardy, guys. Matt keeps tweeting out teases and now Isiah is pushing the story too.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490344833168334849
> It is Jeff Hardy, guys. Matt keeps tweeting out teases and now Isiah is pushing the story too.


Oh great a broken down injury prone over the hill hardy!! 

As one Hardy in AEW isnt worse. Now another one.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490344833168334849
> It is Jeff Hardy, guys. Matt keeps tweeting out teases and now Isiah is pushing the story too.


Eh. Feel like Jeff would be better off in Impact. They tape once a month at best and he'd have short, easy matches not on live TV. Plus he spent most of his singles career there so there's all that history to play off of.

AEW's roster is bloated as hell as is. The Young Bucks match was already done in ROH when both Hardys were still somewhat mobile. What's left to do besides a match with Darby Allin? He's just another fat contract to pay that won't make a difference in anything.

Who the hell wants to see the Hardys doing more ladder bullshit in 2022 anyways? Not like those guys need anymore ridiculous bumps at their age.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yay so were getting a hardy boys run for a few months then what? both of them fade in to nothing in AEW? they cant make as singles guys anymore you might aswell fire them both after getting a cheap nostalgia pop run


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Well there's 14 tag teams for them to realistically face at the minute so a 12 month farewell tour that takes a slight detour with Darby Allin for All Out works for everybody.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490344833168334849
> It is Jeff Hardy, guys. Matt keeps tweeting out teases and now Isiah is pushing the story too.


This would be such an AEW move tbh.

Instead of building to Jeff's speciality match they give it away on his free TV debut, 40+ year old WWE guy, ruin the surprise because people mark out on Twitter, fed bad promo.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This would be such an AEW move tbh.
> 
> Instead of building to Jeff's speciality match they give it away on his free TV debut, 40+ year old WWE guy, ruin the surprise because people mark out on Twitter, fed bad promo.


Wut? The qualifier isn't a ladder match, nor is it listed as such. The FOTR match is a ladder match, so qualifying on Wednesday would help build to the next Jeff Hardy ladder match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> Wut? The qualifier isn't a ladder match, nor is it listed as such. The FOTR match is a ladder match, so qualifying on Wednesday would help build to the next Jeff Hardy ladder match.


Whatevs, same shit really.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This would be such an AEW move tbh.
> 
> Instead of building to Jeff's speciality match they give it away on his free TV debut, 40+ year old WWE guy, ruin the surprise because people mark out on Twitter, fed bad promo.


While I will agree AEW doesn't really need Jeff at this point of his career, hard disagree on the execution being bad, debuting him on TV and having him qualify to be in his signature match on a PPV is good way to do this.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> While I will agree AEW doesn't really need Jeff at this point of his career, hard disagree on the execution being bad, debuting him on TV and having him qualify to be in his signature match on a PPV is good way to do this.


Nah big dog, build to it. Don't give the ladder match away right off the bat.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

So he can shit on another promotion? 

No thanks.

He can keep his immature sexually suggestive forbidden door closed. 

Not sure why anyone would want to work with AEW after how they treated Impact.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Whatevs, same shit really.


Not at all. He isn't wrestling a ladder match on free TV in his AEW debut. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah big dog, build to it. Don't give the ladder match away right off the bat.


They are building to it, by having him earn his spot in the ladder match that happens a month later, not "right off the bat".


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> Not at all. He isn't wrestling a ladder match on free TV in his AEW debut.
> 
> 
> 
> They are building to it, by having him earn his spot in the ladder match that happens a month later, not "right off the bat".


He isn't wrestling a ladder match on free TV so I was wrong about that but still you'd want to build up to his first match, you'd still want it to be a surprise (Or announce it in advance not have people hint at it) etc.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He isn't wrestling a ladder match on free TV so I was wrong about that but still you'd want to build up to his first match, you'd still want it to be a surprise (Or announce it in advance not have people hint at it) etc.


There is more than one way to skin a cat. If this is Jeff coming on Wednesday, they aren't going to build to his first official match but instead build towards his first ladder match within AEW and will build towards the first Hardy Boyz match in AEW. 

Fans have long been conditioned to things being done in certain ways within wrestling, but that doesn't mean you can't buck trends and do things differently whenever and wherever you wish to try. 

AEW has already created a buzz on social media about Wednesday night, hopefully they can keep the buzz going and pop the rating.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Well there's 14 tag teams for them to realistically face at the minute so a 12 month farewell tour that takes a slight detour with Darby Allin for All Out works for everybody.


*Darby vs Jeff will be an ambulance match-not by stipulation, but because of necessity.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> So stupid and baiting, AEW had Impact titles being defended at Dynamite but Mickie James jobbing 3 minutes on the rumble is bigger than that?


Don't forget the door was never closed just the working relationship with impact , TK is still ready and willing to work with any promotion if it makes sense.

Tk IS the forbidden door.......vince is the emergency exit that leads to the landfill.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

The surprises in AEW or played out big time because there’s just too many, the roster is over bloated. There’s just not on enough TV time for all these guys. Tony Khan is just signing people to sign them


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Don't forget the door was never closed just the working relationship with impact , TK is still ready and willing to work with any promotion if it makes sense.
> 
> Tk IS the forbidden door.......vince is the emergency exit that leads to the landfill.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490398681631236098


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Can he throw Brandi through the Forbidden Door and lose the key please?


I dont mind giving her my key...


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

FrankieDs316 said:


> The surprises in AEW or played out big time because there’s just too many, the roster is over bloated. There’s just not on enough TV time for all these guys. Tony Khan is just signing people to sign them


I tend to agree. I mean, I think AEW is great, but we don't need a "surprise" almost every week like they've been doing.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490398681631236098


AEW was directly responsible for Impact's biggest PPV buy. 

Also....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490476571144204289


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> AEW was directly responsible for Impact's biggest PPV buy.
> 
> Also....
> 
> ...


*They were doing 71,000 in late December. WWE's gain was far more IMPACTFUL. *


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They were doing 71,000 in late December. WWE's gain was far more IMPACTFUL. *


I will go back to my post in another thread. Neither AEW or WWE really helped Impact much at all. In truth, both were minimal gains that will recess to the mean. However, Omega being on a PPV did give Impact their highest PPV buy and directly increased their revenue stream for that show.

I also don't consider what Mickie James did to be "forbidden door" considering she is a free agent and could have done it with or without Impact. AEW had the Impact world title defended and change hands on one of their shows. That is more then randomly (incorrectly) acknowledging the Impact Knockouts World Championship.

This is all semantics though because none of this made a major dent in Impact's business overall.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I will go back to my post in another thread. Neither AEW or WWE really helped Impact much at all. In truth, both were minimal gains that will recess to the mean. However, Omega being on a PPV did give Impact their highest PPV buy and directly increased their revenue stream for that show.
> 
> I also don't consider what Mickie James did to be "forbidden door" considering she is a free agent and could have done it with or without Impact. AEW had the Impact world title defended and change hands on one of their shows. That is more then randomly (incorrectly) acknowledging the Impact Knockouts World Championship.
> 
> This is all semantics though because none of this made a major dent in Impact's business overall.


*WWE more than doubled Impact's viewership in the span of a month 😆. How the hell did the Royal Rumble not help them?*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *WWE more than doubled Impact's viewership in the span of a month 😆. How the hell did the Royal Rumble not help them?*


I am talking long term. Both AEW and WWE gave them a short boost, but they will regress to the mean. We're arguing minimal growth at best for both. Also more has happened in Impact then just Mickie James. They brought their crowds back, they have the bullet club stuff going on, they have the RoH invasion, etc. Saying that the Royal Rumble solely caused their increase is minimizing the rest of the show.

Your trying to make this a AEW vs WWE thing, but Impact didn't gain much from either partnership. They got one bigger PPV buy rate with AEW and a couple ratings boosts from WWE. Neither is something that will "boost" them for very long.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am talking long term. Both AEW and WWE gave them a short boost, but they will regress to the mean. We're arguing minimal growth at best for both. Also more has happened in Impact then just Mickie James. They brought their crowds back, they have the bullet club stuff going on, they have the RoH invasion, etc. Saying that the Royal Rumble solely caused their increase is minimizing the rest of the show.
> 
> Your trying to make this a AEW vs WWE thing, but Impact didn't gain much from either partnership. They got one bigger PPV buy rate with AEW and a couple ratings boosts from WWE. Neither is something that will "boost" them for very long.


*Jay White appeared on Impact last summer and it did jack shit for viewership. I was on here saying it was stupid for Tony Khan to not capitalize on The Elite vs Bullet Club storyline on Dynamite. Let's not act like people are suddenly tuning in for it now. 

Nothing can save Impact in the long term due to a decade of self sabotage, however, that doesn't change the fact that Vince's use of Mickie was more IMPACTFUL than everything Tony Khan did with his bullshit "Forbidden Door" in 9 months.*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They were doing 71,000 in late December. WWE's gain was far more IMPACTFUL. *


126 000 viewers on the January 20th 2022 episode. So Mickie in the Rumble gave a slight bump the following week. 

166 000 viewers on December 1st 2020 episode that preceded their 221 000 number. 

Stop with the mental gymnastics.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jay White appeared on Impact last summer and it did jack shit for viewership. I was on here saying it was stupid for Tony Khan to not capitalize on The Elite vs Bullet Club storyline on Dynamite. Let's not act like people are suddenly tuning in for it now.
> 
> Nothing can save Impact in the long term due to a decade of self sabotage, however, that doesn't change the fact that Vince's use of Mickie was more IMPACTFUL than everything Tony Khan did with his bullshit "Forbidden Door" in 9 months.*


Lmao Impact last week's rating was just 114k, that bump didn't last long. At least with AEW they had big PPV buys and had very weeks with more than 150k.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jay White appeared on Impact last summer and it did jack shit for viewership. I was on here saying it was stupid for Tony Khan to not capitalize on The Elite vs Bullet Club storyline on Dynamite. Let's not act like people are suddenly tuning in for it now.
> 
> Nothing can save Impact in the long term due to a decade of self sabotage, however, that doesn't change the fact that Vince's use of Mickie was more IMPACTFUL than everything Tony Khan did with his bullshit "Forbidden Door" in 9 months.*


If you want to go into the bigger impact overall then AEW definitely wins. PPV buys is a direct correlation to increase revenue. A couple of blip increases in ratings isn't getting them a bigger tv deal or giving them much in ad revenue. AEW affected more of Impacts financial bottom line. Again, both partnerships had minimal impacts past the initial spike, but one partnership resulted in more money for the company.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490398681631236098


Whoopidy doo 

What I said still holds true


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The whole forbidden door in AEW could have been much better. We should have seen more Knockouts appear, teams like MCMG should have appeared... The closest thing to interesting was KENTA appearing for a couple of weeks, so not sure what to look forward too really.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> The whole forbidden door in AEW could have been much better. We should have seen more Knockouts appear, teams like MCMG should have appeared... The closest thing to interesting was KENTA appearing for a couple of weeks, so not sure what to look forward too really.


*Instead of people acknowledging this, they'd rather make excuses for mediocrity. *


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Johnny Gargano's ruled out. He's actually been to a gym.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> AEW was directly responsible for Impact's biggest PPV buy.
> 
> Also....
> 
> ...


What was AEW's bump to TNA exactly? I know Christian appeared there, but he feels more an ex-TNA guy than an ex-WWE guy at this point.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I really hope it isn’t Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Kinda left field but what about this being Kota Ibushi? 

Omegas friend, known for wacky matches, excellent wrestler and also hasn't been in NJPW since G1 final. I think he only dislocated his shoulder in the match but if he's fit and available, it could tie into the forbidden door comment. 

If he appeared it would 1st appear he was a forbidden entry from njpw.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

My super left field pick is Batista


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Both. Tony's a carny piece of shit but he learned it from Vince. You honestly believe Vince will let Sasha lose to indy talent?











Sasha Banks Says 1 on 1 Match with Mickie James WILL Happen!


A lot of people thought Mickie was just used for the Rumble, but I had faith that Sasha vs Mickie and/or Sasha vs Melina could be a thing. Sasha Banks just confirmed that possibility in a tweet to a fan. If WWE's partnership with Impact is an ongoing thing, which matches would you like to see?




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> The whole forbidden door in AEW could have been much better. We should have seen more Knockouts appear, teams like MCMG should have appeared... The closest thing to interesting was KENTA appearing for a couple of weeks, so not sure what to look forward too really.


Meh.

I don't think the general wrestling interest was truly there.

It's Impact at the end of the day.

We're all just waiting and have been waiting for a proper super show with AEW and NJPW more than anything when it comes to cross promotion.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Meh.
> 
> I don't think the general wrestling interest was truly there.
> 
> ...


Sure. But you can't tell me that when Omega won the title and there were plans of becoming a global champion, people weren't super excited. I was and clearly I and many others were disappointed, we thought we would be seeing a once in a lifetime huge event, biggest names from different companies showing up, inject new faces in weaker divisions, let some AEW talent get spotlight elsewhere..instead, the only real consequence to this on "AEW" was The Good Brothers showing up, nothing more.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Sure. But you can't tell me that when Omega won the title and there were plans of becoming a global champion, people weren't super excited. I was and clearly I and many others were disappointed, we thought we would be seeing a once in a lifetime huge event, biggest names from different companies showing up, inject new faces in weaker divisions, let some AEW talent get spotlight elsewhere..instead, the only real consequence to this on "AEW" was The Good Brothers showing up, nothing more.


I don't think it benefited AEW all that much.

But I thought it worked out well for Impact. They set some viewership records and even had their best selling PPV in many, many years because of the partnership.

They had Kenny Omega on multiple episodes of Dynamite and he wrestled at several PPVs. They also got Christian Cage, who is a TNA Legend, to come back and lose the title to a guy who has never been World Champion before. You could argue that it would have meant more if it was Omega, but they would have needed to wait until later to have Omega drop the title, and they wanted it on Bound for Glory. I'm sure Impact told Tony months beforehand that they wanted the title back to BFG, and the deal was made for it to be Christian instead simply due to the timing of Omega and his upcoming match with Page.

It could have been better, sure - but there's always too many factors and politics involved when it comes to cross-promotion. Which is why it's not a regular occurrence.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I don’t care who it is I just want it to suck so people can see how stupid Tony is. All anyone cares about is a weekly reveal of a new character. His long term booking is shit and this is how to remedy it, quick bursts in the ratings over some average wrestler. Bring on Bray Wyatt..


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> Sasha Banks Says 1 on 1 Match with Mickie James WILL Happen!
> 
> 
> A lot of people thought Mickie was just used for the Rumble, but I had faith that Sasha vs Mickie and/or Sasha vs Melina could be a thing. Sasha Banks just confirmed that possibility in a tweet to a fan. If WWE's partnership with Impact is an ongoing thing, which matches would you like to see?
> ...


More excited for Josh Alexander Roman or moose vs Roman if I'm honest


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> More excited for Josh Alexander Roman or moose vs Roman if I'm honest


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

What a let down


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


>


Nothing again Sasha she's great just women's wrestler's gotta work twice as hard to get my attention


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm happy with White and Lee because that's kinda what I expected to begin with, even with Tony hyping it up too much because the dude can't help himself. I assumed forbidden door meant NJPW, and White legit is one of their top guys and a former IWGP champ, while Lee's charisma and size gives him such a unique aura AEW doesn't have a lot of.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm happy with White and Lee because that's kinda what I expected to begin with, even with Tony hyping it up too much because the dude can't help himself. I assumed forbidden door meant NJPW, and White legit is one of their top guys and a former IWGP champ, while Lee's charisma and size gives him such a unique aura AEW doesn't have a lot of.


How is NJPW the forbidden door though? Tony uses NJPW guys a handful of times a year, they're at least on good terms with one another if not a formal working agreement.

With AEW the only forbidden door would be someone straight from WWE.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How is NJPW the forbidden door though? Tony uses NJPW guys a handful of times a year, they're at least on good terms with one another if not a formal working agreement.
> 
> With AEW the only forbidden door would be someone straight from WWE.


You're not wrong, that would be the most unexpected type of debut they could do.

I assume that whole forbidden door thing was regarding the falling out the Bucks and Omega especially had with NJPW, coupled with AEW taking the spot NJPW was trying to have regarding their American expansion. So any relationship they had was considered almost forbidden and unexpected, but now it doesn't really mean as much since they have a relationship and seem to be fine having some of their wrestlers work each others shows. 

If anything, it's just an extra buzzword to act as additional hype, but as much as I do like Jay White, he's really going to pop just hardcores more than anything.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hold up. Who is slamming the door shut? Keith Lee was legitimately fired from WWE. They closed the door on him!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Nah Chip, he dropped below a million again, so it's back to BIG DEBUTS to keep his ratings on life support until the 100,0000 "new fans" they briefly acquire stop giving a shit when they see how awful the booking is.*


*Still accurate 3 months later 😂

Edit: This was on my front page for some reason.

@Chelsea please lock 🔐. *


----------

